# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Alergjia

## mbreta

Kush mund te me tregoje se cfar te bejme kur kemi alergji ne polen te luleve?


me respekt,

----------


## dp17ego

> Kush mund te me tregoje se cfar te bejme kur kemi alergji ne polen te luleve?
> 
> 
> me respekt,


Me e mira gje eshte te bisedosh me nje mjek.
Alergjia disa here eshte e rrezikshme per jeten.
Teknikisht, mjekimi i alergjise konsiston ne shuarjen e zjarrit antigen-antikorp. Antigenet ne rastin tuaj duket te jene polenet. Si mund te ruhemi prej tyre?
Se pari-ne kohen e polenizimit te qendrosh sa me pak jashte shtepie(ne natyre te hapur), keshtu pakeson kontaktin me polenet.
Se dyti-Te perdoresh medikamente te pershtatshme.
Une do te rekomandoj nje medikament qe parandalon alergjine...Quhet grupi i cromoline-s. Mund te gjesh ne cdo farmaci me emra te ndryshem.Kerko ne Google Cromoline. Ky ilac duhet filluar para polenizimit rreth 2 jave dhe ne vazhdim per gjithe kohen qe polenet jane ne ajer.
Shpesh (cromolinat) kombinohen me Antihistaminike te ndryshem, per te neutralizuar ato polene qe nuk mund te bllokohen, ose edhe kortizonike te ndryshem.
Cromolina bllokon lokacionet ku ngjitet kompleksi antigjen- antikorp ne organizem dhe ben te paefekt reaksionin zinxhir(ne fakt eshte shume me e komplikuar, por kjo eshte ideja).
Te shkuara gofshin
DP

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Pershendetje! 
Une kam 8 vjet qe jetoj ne NYC dhe kurr skam patur alergji. Vitin qe kaloi dhe kete vit me shkatrroi fare. Si shpjegohet qe nuk kisha alergji kur erdha ne fillim por tani? thx

----------


## dardajan

> Pershendetje! 
> Une kam 8 vjet qe jetoj ne NYC dhe kurr skam patur alergji. Vitin qe kaloi dhe kete vit me shkatrroi fare. Si shpjegohet qe nuk kisha alergji kur erdha ne fillim por tani? thx


Edhe  un  i  kam  kaluar  10  vjet  ketu  dhe  kurre  skam  patur  alargji  por  vjet  filloj  dhe  sivjet  me  myti  fare  prandaj  vajta  ke  mjeku  dhe  sa  me  pa  me  rekomandoj  si  fillim  nje  antibiotik  per  syte  dhe  me  pas  nje  kure  per  nje  muaj  qe  ishte  nje  koker  e  vogel  ne  dite .
Tani   mund  te  them  qe  me  ka  kaluar plotesisht.

por  une  alergjin  e  kisha  nga  pluhuri dhe  Akari   dhe  me  sa  kuptoj  une  me  ka  ardhur  sepse  ketu  afer  meje  rreth  2km  kane  bere  nje  fabrike  moderne  per  djegjen  e  mbeturinave  dhe  besoj  qe  tymi  i  saj  mund  te  me  ket  shkaktuar  alergjine,  prandaj  po  mendoj  edhe  me  ndru  shpi.

Une  kisha  skuqje  te  syve  dhe  te mollzave  te  faqeve,  kruajtje  te  forta  ne  qoshet  e  syrit  nga  krahu i  hundes .

Tani  jam  100%  ok

----------


## Dara

Per shume kohe tashme une kam "nose-bleed", ne mengjes edhe gjate dites. Tek doktori nuk kam shkuar me thene te drejten, por pervec alergjive (sidomos ne mengjez kur dal nga shpia, syte me djegin dhe lotojne) kam edhe "sinus". Por keto te dyja me jane shfaqur kete vit, po bej  6 vjet ketu edhe nuk kam patur probleme. 
Eshte per tu cuditur!

----------


## dp17ego

> Per shume kohe tashme une kam "nose-bleed", ne mengjes edhe gjate dites. Tek doktori nuk kam shkuar me thene te drejten, por pervec alergjive (sidomos ne mengjez kur dal nga shpia, syte me djegin dhe lotojne) kam edhe "sinus". Por keto te dyja me jane shfaqur kete vit, po bej  6 vjet ketu edhe nuk kam patur probleme. 
> Eshte per tu cuditur!


Sipas statistikave, del qe te ardhurit ne boten e industrializuar zhvillojne me shpesh alergji se banoret vendas.
Kjo nuk ka nje spjegim te mirefillte skencor, por dihet qe mbas 5 vjetesh rreth 20% e te ardhurve ne NY zhvillojne alergji te shkalleve te ndryshme
DP

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Edhe  un  i  kam  kaluar  10  vjet  ketu  dhe  kurre  skam  patur  alargji  por  vjet  filloj  dhe  sivjet  me  myti  fare  prandaj  vajta  ke  mjeku  dhe  sa  me  pa  me  rekomandoj  si  fillim  nje  antibiotik  per  syte  dhe  me  pas  nje  kure  per  nje  muaj  qe  ishte  nje  koker  e  vogel  ne  dite .
> Tani   mund  te  them  qe  me  ka  kaluar plotesisht.
> 
> por  une  alergjin  e  kisha  nga  pluhuri dhe  Akari   dhe  me  sa  kuptoj  une  me  ka  ardhur  sepse  ketu  afer  meje  rreth  2km  kane  bere  nje  fabrike  moderne  per  djegjen  e  mbeturinave  dhe  besoj  qe  tymi  i  saj  mund  te  me  ket  shkaktuar  alergjine,  prandaj  po  mendoj  edhe  me  ndru  shpi.
> 
> Une  kisha  skuqje  te  syve  dhe  te mollzave  te  faqeve,  kruajtje  te  forta  ne  qoshet  e  syrit  nga  krahu i  hundes .
> 
> Tani  jam  100%  ok


Ku jeton ti dardajan? Nese ai doktori o knej verdall nga nyc me jep addressen  te lutem se vdiqa fare megjithese skam shkuar te ndonje doktor te vizitohem. Po sot nga ora 11am sa jam cuar per nja nje ore hunda si cezme u bo nuk pushonte  desh e preva fare po skisha rezerv..lol

----------


## dardajan

> Ku jeton ti dardajan? Nese ai doktori o knej verdall nga nyc me jep addressen  te lutem se vdiqa fare megjithese skam shkuar te ndonje doktor te vizitohem. Po sot nga ora 11am sa jam cuar per nja nje ore hunda si cezme u bo nuk pushonte  desh e preva fare po skisha rezerv..lol


Jo  mer  lal  un  jom  ne  Itali  Milano  edhe une  kisha  shum  hunde por  tani  jom  shum  mir  nejse  per  alegjite  duhet  pa tjeter  te  keshillohesh  me  mjekun  sepse  alergjit  kane  prejardhje  te ndryshme  dhe  kurim  te  ndryshem  gjithashtu, ai  ilaci  im  psh  u  qunte  Arious   dhe  ne  fleten  e shpjegimit  brenda  ishte  shkruar  me  te  zeza  dhe  germa  te  medhaja  qe  ky  ilac  eshte  vetem  per  ju  per  dike  tjeter  mund  te  jete  i  rrezikshem  per  jeten  dhe  nuk  keshillohej  pa  letren  e  mjekut  .
Kishte  edhe  disa  efekte  te  vogla  anesore  si  psh heqje  barku   dhe  takikardi  per  ata  qe  ishin  te  semur  me zemer  prandaj  duhet  kujdes  kur  merr  ilace  kot  e  me  kot.

ishalla  po  te  pushojn  hunet ...

----------


## Eraaa

> Pershendetje! 
> Une kam 8 vjet qe jetoj ne NYC dhe kurr skam patur alergji. Vitin qe kaloi dhe kete vit me shkatrroi fare. Si shpjegohet qe nuk kisha alergji kur erdha ne fillim por tani? thx


Beji nje mail shoqkes time dhe ta shpejgon ajo fet e fet sic e ka zakon, e sidomos tani qe e ka te fresket sepse ia permbante testi qe beri dje :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Beji nje mail shoqkes time dhe ta shpejgon ajo fet e fet sic e ka zakon, e sidomos tani qe e ka te fresket sepse ia permbante testi qe beri dje



ke shoqke mi mo? se e ke parasysh gjysmen e shoqnis doktora.
lene ti ate fet fet po trego e ka morr testin apo ja ka bo naften..lol

----------


## Eraaa

Gjith shoqnin doktorra edhe nuk te zgjidhin problemin , damn e pa justifikueshme :ngerdheshje: . Une 1 kam e s'me le gje mangut,megjithese 50% c'thot nuk i besoj, e mbase ngaqe o me zemer dhe mi trego gjerat me zbukurime edhe jo sic jane.lol

----------


## PINK

> Pershendetje! 
> Une kam 8 vjet qe jetoj ne NYC dhe kurr skam patur alergji. Vitin qe kaloi dhe kete vit me shkatrroi fare. Si shpjegohet qe nuk kisha alergji kur erdha ne fillim por tani? thx



Vagabondo 
E njejta gje me ka ndodhur dhe mua , kam gati 10 vjet ketu dhe keto 2 vjetet e fundit po me bezdis jashte mase(qe kurre skam pas alergji me pare). Marr claritin , por sic duket trupi fitoi imunitet ndaj saj dhe kete vit sikur mezi me beri derman.Tani i feel better , sic duket dhe me shirat qe po bine ... larg meje freakin alergji ...  :djall sarkastik:  

Me keto shirat qe po bine nuk e ke idene sesa nga ato " push nga pemet" ka dale neper gutters(ulluqe-shqip lol ) dhe si mos behesh alergjik ndaj tyre kur ka kaq me shumice perreth nesh. 
Allegra eshte e mire too , po duhet marre me rekomandim nga doktori.

----------


## kleadoni

Une e kam patur alergjine qe ne shqiperi,e tani qe po bej 2 vjet ne itali e kam akoma...ne shqiperi kam bere 3 vjet vaksina kunder saj,e gjate atyre tre viteve pata permiresim,po sapo e mbarova kuren me rifilloj serish.
Per ato qe nuk kane mundesi e nje mjeku ju keshilloj ilacet  Zirtec ose Xyzal... jane qetesues te mire...
une ju jap keto emra ilacesh thjesht nga eksperienca...nuk studjoj per mjeksi!!
Te shkuara!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Gjith shoqnin doktorra edhe nuk te zgjidhin problemin , damn e pa justifikueshme. Une 1 kam e s'me le gje mangut,megjithese 50% c'thot nuk i besoj, e mbase ngaqe o me zemer dhe mi trego gjerat me zbukurime edhe jo sic jane.lol


ERA,
deri diku o e justifikueshme se skan akoma licensa per doktora..lol

PINKO,
une i cik kom rene  rrahat keto dite me hunen sme ka ngacmuar por me ka prishur moodin fare kjo koha mos te ka bo vaki ene ty gjo?

----------


## bayern

Edhe une pas 5 vjetesh ketu kete vit me kapi. Perdora kete edhe eshte shume efikas. Jua rekomandoj.

----------


## Albo

Simptomat dhe kurat për personat që kanë probleme në verë

*10 këshilla për alergjinë e verës*

Alergjia është një reagim mbrojtës i tepruar i sistemit tonë imunitar përballë substancave që konsiderohen gabimisht të dëmshme. Gabimi ndodh në fazën e parë të takimit d.m.th kur substanca jo vetëm njihet si e huaj për organizmin, por edhe “zmadhohet” rrezikshmëria e saj. Prandaj sistemi ynë mbrojtës nga njëra anë shënon në memorien e vetë këtë substancë si të huaj dhe nga ana tjetër prodhon një numër të tepërt antikorpesh që reagojnë menjëherë kur prezantohet e njëjta substancë.
Është njësoj sikur një patrullë e ushtrisë të shohë një ushtri armike dhe t’i shpikë komandës qendrore rrezikshmërinë e kësaj: rrjedhimi është një gjendje gatishmërie e gjithë batalionit, i cili kur has ushtrinë tjetër direkt e sulmon pa verifikuar rrezikshmërinë e saj. Rezultati është një harxhim i kotë njerëzish dhe bombardime të kota duke shkaktuar dëme.

*Arsyet* 
Akoma sot nuk është e mundur të përcaktohet me saktësi shkaku i këtij “gabimi” të sistemit imunitar, megjithëse dihen mekanizmat nuk është në gjendje të përcaktohet kush është në rrezik dhe kush jo. Dihet vetëm se koha që kalon nga kontakti i parë deri në shfaqjen e simptomave të kontaktit të dytë ndryshon nga personi në person, dhe mund të jetë disa ditë ose disa vjet.
Gjithashtu dihet që ka një përqindje trashëgimie d.m.th paraqitet në 30% të rasteve te fëmijët që kanë një prind që vuan nga alergji dhe shfaqin fenomene të të njëjtit tip në moshë madhore.

*Substancat alergjene* 
Kështu quhen substancat që shkaktojnë alergji dhe hyjnë në kontakt me organizmin mbi të gjitha nëpërmjet ajrit. Ndër më të njohurat është Poleni i bimëve dhe barishteve që ndodhen në ajër nga janari deri në mes të shtatorit. Gjithashtu ka dhe alergjenë në shtëpi që janë prezent gjatë gjithë vitit dhe japin të njëjtat simptoma me ato stinore. Produktet fekale të insekteve që jetojnë në ambiente me pluhur dhe lagështirë zakonisht në dyshek, tapete dhe moket. Produkte që ndodhen në lëkurën e kafshëve shtëpiake si qentë, macet, zogjtë, lepujt, kavjet.

*Simptomat* 
Alergjia mund të shfaqet te çdo person në çdo moshë dhe pa diferenca në seks, ndonjëherë shfaqet dhe në aparatin e ngrënies me diare, të vjella.(shumë rrallë dhe jo stinore)
Simptomat në hundë: teshtima të përsëritura, sekrecione ujore, hunda e bllokuar,kruajtje
Simptoma në sy: kruajtje, skuqje, fryrje, lotim, bezdi në dritë.
Simptoma të lëkurës: kruajtje, fryrje, skuqje.
Simptoma pothuaj në të gjitha shumë frekuente: irritimi i shpejtë dhe lodhja.

*Si diagnostikohet:*
Zakonisht diagnostikimi bazohet te simptomat që shfaqen më shumë gjatë pranverës ose verës. Më pas bëhet një test i rëndësishëm për një diagnozë alergjike dhe për të dalluar substancën që sistemi imunitar njeh si të rrezikshëm.
Për raste të dyshimta bëhet një test që bazohet në marrje gjaku dhe kontrollimi të antikorpeve të prodhuara për një ose më shumë substanca. Është dhe një test tjetër që quhet Provokim Bronkial me Alergjenë, d.m.th shihet reagimi i mukozës bronkiale duke dhënë sasi shumë të vogla alergjenësh.

*10 rregullat anti-alergji*

1-Tresni në ujë një derivat bimor rebels migrum në mëngjes sapo zgjuar dhe në pasdite për tre muaj rresht
2-Dietë me vitamina C, B, K, të dobishme për irritimin e syrit.
3-Te evitohen ushqime që kanë në etiketë aroma natyrore
4-S’duhen marrë ilaçe pa konsultuar mjekun.
5-S’duhet të pihet cigare dhe të evitohen ambientet me duhanxhinj
6-Te ndiqen rregulla të rëndësishme për jetën:
a)Te flihet 8 orë në natë
b)Të hahet tre herë në ditë
c)Shlodhja ose ndalimi i punës për të paktën çerek ore kur ndihesh i lodhur.
d)Aktiviteti fizik javor
e)Gjetja e kohës së lirë për t’ia dedikuar vetes
7-Të mësohet të mos luftohet me emocionet e vetes
8-Të kihet kujdes në ditët e thata dhe me erë sepse me këtë klime përqendrimi i polenit në ajër është në maksimum.
9-Të zgjidhet vendi i pushimeve në det dhe jo në mal, sepse në det polenet janë më pak të pranishme, ndërsa në mal kjo ndodh mbi 2000 metra.
10-Të ndiqet kalendari dhe të dhënat për përqendrimin e polenit në ajër të shpërndara vit për vit.

*Alergjia

Terapi specifike per alergjinë*
Terapia specifike bëhet me Kromoliat Disodik që bllokon antikorpet dhe me Antihistaminik që bllokojnë Histaminën, që është substanca me të cilën antikorpet reagojnë ndaj alergjenit. Në format më të renda përdoren kortizone që bllokojnë sistemin imunitar në mënyrë me drastike.

*Vaksinat, si parandalojne alergjine*
Ka një terapi vaksinash që e bëjnë sistemin imunitar të mësohet me praninë e substancave alergjene. Megjithatë njeriu mund të shfaqë alergji të tjera më pas, pavarësisht se arrin të mbrohet nga një substancë dhe ndonjëherë madje sistemi pavarësisht nga vaksinat vazhdon të reagojë për arsye të pashpjegueshme në të njëjtën mënyrë

*Testi qe verteton alergjinë
Prick test ose test lëkure ose kutireaksion me alergjenë.*
Hiqet lëkura në disa vende(pa provokuar dhimbje dhe as rrjedhje gjaku) prej 1 cm dhe në distancë 2 cm nga njëra-tjetra te secila vihet një pikë solucioni me alergjenë të ndryshëm. Brenda 10-20 minutash duket një fryrje e roztë dhe kruajtëse aty ku alergjeni specifik është vendosur.

----------


## Kudusi2010

pershendetje vllezer dhe motra une qe nja 4 vite kam nje alergji te cudithse kur hij ne basen apo ne liqen ose ne deti dhe pas 30 ore kur qendroj ne uj fillon alergjija nga krahet me dalin do  sikur rath te mdhej te kuq dhe mbasi dal nga uji nja 1 ore nuk kam as gje, nese dikush din diqka me me tregu le te urdheroj se nuk kam qejf me shku te mjeku.

----------


## joss

Perdor "Operil" per te rritur.

----------


## Homza

Po e shof qe disa ne sms e siperme e kan ngaterru alergjine per algjerine, ju boj thirrje milet se kto nuk jan te njejta. ;-)

----------


## el7

Albo shume mire e ke bere kete informacionin per alergjite,Thx.Nuk e dija qe alergjija mund te shfaqet rastesisht dhe isha i sigurt qe kishte te bente qe me lindjen e vete personit,Them se varet dhe nga vete vendi ku jeton dhe si mesohesh.Ketu ne Greqi kam 10 vjet dhe nuk kam pasur probleme,as me polenin e luleve,te shohim kur te shkoj ne kanada,shpresoj te mos me ndodhe gje.

----------

